# please help me



## seaman80 (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi friends
please help me knowing the type of this plant and how to care it

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd...._=1430952624_43e030c3a66556a63c7115ef826be87b

Thanks for help


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey, and welcome to APC!

I've moved your thread to the plant ID section so it gets more attention.

I'm not sure what species that is, but there are others who are much better at IDing plants than I am. 

Did you collect it locally or buy it? If locally collected where are you in the country?

Can you get a close up photo of it so we can see the details?

As for why it isn't doing well, what are the lights on the tank?


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

the link doesn't work for me


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

The link is bogus/NG


----------

